# It took me 5 days to figure out how to get a screen shot on the phone.



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2021)

I feel so dumb.  lol  It wouldn't work like my previous phone.  I viewed a video and got my answer.  It won't work with the first set of instructions.  Second instructions were so simple.  I simply waved my palm across the phone.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

Be careful what other gestures or slight movements you might make! 
 Who knows _what might happen then!  



(I wonder what it does, if you flip your hair out of your face?!_


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2021)

I completely understand, I'm not the techy one , my husband is .. but he's away now, so I've been having to deal with stuff for myself lately... and today was one of those days. I know how to take a screen shot onmy Mac desktop but I wouldn't have a clue how to take one on my iphone...


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I completely understand, I'm not the techy one , my husband is .. but he's away now, so I've been having to deal with stuff for myself lately... and today was one of those days. I know how to take a screen shot onmy Mac desktop but I wouldn't have a clue how to take one on my iphone...



Do a Google search for instructions.


----------



## Purwell (Nov 2, 2021)

The instructions don't always make sense!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 2, 2021)

Don't worry about it.  I went into the Settings on my iPhone 11 because my phone wasn't ringing.  Then after doing a Google search I figured out I had flipped the button on the side to "off".


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 3, 2021)

Purwell said:


> The instructions don't always make sense!


They did to me.  Very simple instructions.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Do a Google search for instructions.


Oh I do believe me...if any time I need instructions I will do an internet search particularly Youtube...


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 3, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I feel so dumb.


Don't,  you are way ahead of me!


PamfromTx said:


> I viewed a video


I've never even done that!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 3, 2021)

Now if only I could locate that tree skirt ... I'd be happy.  I tend to procrastinate (especially with new technical stuff).


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 3, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Don't,  you are way ahead of me!
> 
> I've never even done that!


Thanks, @Alligatorob


----------



## GAlady (Nov 3, 2021)

On my IPad I hit the home button and off button at the same time.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 3, 2021)

GAlady said:


> On my IPad I hit the home button and off button at the same time.


Doesn't work with the new Samsung Galaxy.  Tried for five days because that is what I did with the previous (Samsung Galaxy) phone.


----------



## GAlady (Nov 3, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Doesn't work with the new Samsung Galaxy.  Tried for five days because that is what I did with the previous phone.


I have an Apple IPad.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 3, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Now if only I could locate that tree skirt ... I'd be happy.  I tend to procrastinate (especially with new technical stuff).


The tree skirt is currently in Hawaii being used as a hula skirt.  It got tired of the cold weather.


----------



## David777 (Nov 3, 2021)

Not a fan of smartphone gestures that are designed for a minority of advanced users.  New phones ought to have a single function that disables the majority of gestures back to a simple subset that only upon specific enabling becomes active.  Instead less experienced users often go off into never never land accidentally.  Otherwise one needs to go into every app and set up action modes.  Photo apps are the worst.  

I've found most PC users have not yet figured out how to use the Windows simple _*Snipping Tool*_, one of the most useful small tools available on every desktop that is much more useful than the screen capture tool as it allows capture of any small section of a screen.   Very simple instructions for use.  For instance, with *Mode* in the default *Rectangular Snip* mode, I just captured a bit of *PamfromTx*'s opening post for the sake of a bit of humor.  *Next  File*...*Save as*... to a jpg in one of my drive folders.  Next used the highlighter icon on _dum_ and made a happy face with the pen icon before saving it to the same file that I could then add to this thread via Attach files...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Don't worry about it.  I went into the Settings on my iPhone 11 because my phone wasn't ringing.  Then after doing a Google search I figured out I had flipped the button on the side to "off".



So tell me, (you didn't say... )
_why_ didn't it work?


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> The tree skirt is currently in Hawaii being used as a hula skirt.  It got tired of the cold weather.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Oh I do believe me...if any time I need instructions I will do an internet search particularly Youtube...


You are sharp as a tack!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 192708



The tree skirt seems very happy, since it went to Hawaii.   
_Smart skirt!_


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 3, 2021)

Kaila said:


> The tree skirt seems very happy, since it went to Hawaii.
> _Smart skirt!_


I guess I have to buy a new tree skirt; the 'old' one was so beautiful.  The Christmas decorations in the plastic bins/tubs stored in the walk in closet are ~ walking out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   lol


----------

